# Installer et booter linux sur un DDE



## elstingo (22 Août 2012)

Bonjour, 
J'aimerais installer Ubuntu sur mon macbook mais je n'ai pas assez d'espace disque, et je possède un DDE de 2To alors autant en profiter  

J'aimerais donc installer Ubuntu sur ce DDE et pouvoir booter dessus sur mon MB (Ou sur un pc normal si possible ca peut toujours servir). Comment faut-il faire ? Bootcamp ne me permet que de l'installer sur le DD interne. 

J'ai fait plusieurs recherches mais je ne suis arrivé à rien de concret :/

Si vous avez un tuto que j'aurais ratté ou que vous sauriez m'expliquer comment y arriver je vous en remercie  

#Elstingo


----------



## Pattedechat (1 Septembre 2012)

Je ne suis pas sur que ce que tu cherches à faire soit possible. 

Pour faire dans le simple et le fonctionnel je te conseillerais d'installer ubuntu dans une machine virtuelle.


----------

